# staying sane while your still trying and trying



## nomadlady (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 


I am a new member and am really pleased to have joined this forum. I have been married 6 yrs now and had two failed IVF cycles  - my last one i spent a fortune travelling to south africa to have it done there. This year i decided to take a break and focus on just living... because  am taking a break from the injections,the medical checkups,the humiliation i feel entering a fertility clinics,the many visits and the huge expenses and most of all the severe depression and sadness i experience after each IVF failure - there is only so much i can handle. I am currently on depression medications and my psychologist has also advised that i  take some time off from IVF. I need to heal my mind and soul.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Nomadlady,

Didn't want to read and run  

I don't have experience of depression (just lots of sadness) and I really feel for you. You mention seeing a psychologist and I hope you're getting some good help. One question, do they have any understanding or specialism in patients with infertility? The reason I ask is I saw a 'general' counsellor who was nice but a bit hopeless as he just didn't get it, wanted to relate our infertility to other things he did understand, eg ashthma. (Not helpful). I then saw a specialist infertility counsellor who was so much better, who really understood the issues and how to deal with someone in our situation. I know counselling and psychology are different but thought it might be helpful.

I wish you all the best whatever is next for you


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Nomadlady.  I think that this tests the sanity of everyone.

I've struggled with bouts of depression and had to resort to medication a couple of times.  I've got to say that it really helped me, it didn't resolve anything or heal me mentally in the slightest.  It did give me some head space though during which I found it impossible to be as absorbed in ttc and the negativity of failing.

If you have time, then taking time off is the best possible thing that you can do.  Find yourself again and have fun, it's so easy to forget to do any of that during this.

Good luck, be kind to yourself xxx


----------

